
Get ready for Bluetooth mesh - tdrnd
https://blog.bluetooth.com/trashed
======
RiderOfGiraffes
With the recent problems of DDoS's from simplistic devices on the Internet of
Things, this worries me. Who will ensure that the devices are paired only with
things they are supposed to be paired with? Who will prevent a rogue agent
from connecting to your mesh and overwhelming it?

I come from an age when everything was cool, fun, exciting, and everyone
played nice. Email didn't have to be secured, messages could be sent directly
to terminals, and commands could be executed without worrying that people
would strip your machine, take your details, empty your bank account, and turn
it into a spam relay.

Where are the security details?

